# Happy Pre-Election to me: AR build



## Jim Timber (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been sitting on this Noveske N4 lower for about 4 months waiting to get inspired. Last week I finally decided I was going to start building it, and ordered an A2 buttstock assembly and LPK from Palmetto State Armory. I already have a 14.5" M4gery (with pinned and welded brake to make it 16") with FDE MOE furniture, so I wanted something with a fixed stock and longer barrel for reaching out a little further, and putting better groups on paper.

I'm still waiting for that PSA shipment to arrive, but we had a "fun" show in town this weekend, so I went looking for an upper to hand match to my lower (this is how every AR rifle should be built), and also hoped to score a barrel since the online offerings weren't jumping out at me. The long and short of it: the plan worked flawlessly!  

Not only did I score a decent deal on a Brass and Aluminum foundry upper that will hold my lower against gravity without pins  by the friction of the rear lug alone (the front is also tight, but not that tight), so this sucker will lock up solid regardless of the pin diameter. I also scored a White Oak Armory 18" 1-8 wylde SS heavy barrel with rifle length gas system for $200, a FN BCG, and slightly used full floating handguard for pretty good deals too. Just need to whip up a gas block and muzzle brake and she'll be ready for action.







I'm planning on painting the whole thing white and using it for a winter poodle (yote) shooter. If my weaver 4-16x40 scope will behave, I'll slap that on it. The reticle is ultra fine for varmint or precision shooting and it disappeared the other day, but now it's back. It's hard to see against anything but paper, but snow should work good.


----------



## benp (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice!!!!!

Should be a good shooter!!!!

I haven't seen many with the Wylde chamber. Best of both worlds.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Genius. (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice build. Having a tack driver AR is a blast.

Nothing like a 30 round PMag loaded up with sub MOA ammo and going to work

I'm thinking I'm ready to build my own AR. I'm starting to look fir deals on parts and accumulate them over time. I'm going to build one with a 14.5 barrel. Just a shorty and a beater for HD and taking with me into the woods.


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, this one should be a hoot. I had a colt accurized 24" Hbar back in 2001, but had to sell it to put tires on my car while I was going through college (the second time). I've missed that gun ever since, and my little m4gery just doesn't whoop ass long range like the colt did. It's plenty accurate for how I have it set up, but you'll never make impressive hits with a 2moa red dot optic - and that's how that gun will remain for SHTF.

So a little email to White Oak told me it's actually a match grade barrel.  

The guy didn't know what he had - someone beat him up about the price (he had been asking $250) Saturday saying they were only 200 online. So when I asked him about it, he said he'd been asking 250, but would take 2 because of what the other guy said the day before. I can't buy one of these through brownells with the 1-8, and they want $255 for a 1-7 with my professional discount. I hope he didn't take a loss on my behalf. Mil-spec m16 BCG, barrel, and gas tube for $325 out the door. I did pretty damn good off him.

I'm also rethinking my white paint scheme. Maybe a grey/brown bark pattern would be better. I have plenty of trees and brush, so making it look like a stick could be a much more effective way to go. I intentionally bought the upper without the parts kit installed so I can paint it before assembly.

Another awesomeness that came out of yesterdays acquisitions, is that this upper fits my m4gery's lower like a glove too.  It's not quite as snug as in the noveske, but it locks up solid.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been wanting to do a 10.5" barrel and suppressor for a HD gun and just general plinking for fun and maybe coyotes at night. Need to get started on the tax stamps. I have a 24" 1:8 twist now and my friends 16" shoots right with it with handloads of 69 smk. His will print under moa at 400 yards with a 2.5-10 simmons.


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 31, 2012)

Integrally suppressed SBR would be badass for a HD gun.

No fun cans here yet, but they did open the door for agencies this summer - some think that's a precursor to an outright allowance in the future. I can certainly hope that's the case.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 31, 2012)

I know I will be getting a 14.5" barrel upper to go on my lower soon. I don't like the 24" for anything but target shooting. I should have picked up a PSA at labor day when they had a killer sale on the uppers.


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 31, 2012)

They had a big sale going last week - I almost ordered an upper too, but wanted to hand fit the lower to it this time and wasn't loving the hardware options either. My cmmg upper is a little sloppy in both my lowers; which is fine for what I built that gun for, but not for what this one is being built for. That one has a button rifled Black Hole Weaponry SS heavy barrel (which is a nice shooting barrel) and a 2moa red dot Lucid sight on it. It'll never win any accuracy contests with the red dot, but it's minute of bad guy all day long.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 1, 2012)

PSA finally shipped my stuff. Too bad I won't be home for another week.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice build can't wait to see it all finished. 
Here's alittle fun toy LMT MRP 10.5" running a can.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 2, 2012)

bushmasterar15 said:


> Nice build can't wait to see it all finished.
> Here's alittle fun toy LMT MRP 10.5" running a can.



That's a lot like I have in mind for a build here sometime this winter. Not sure if I'll build the upper myself or just buy the upper to go on a lower.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 6, 2012)

PSA parts came today, but I'm in the wrong county for 5 more days. 

Anyone else working on guns? Not just AR's, anything.


----------



## benp (Nov 6, 2012)

bushmasterar15 said:


> Nice build can't wait to see it all finished.
> Here's alittle fun toy LMT MRP 10.5" running a can.



Dude, nice!!!!!!



Jim Timber said:


> PSA parts came today, but I'm in the wrong county for 5 more days.
> 
> Anyone else working on guns? Not just AR's, anything.



Did you see the time stamp on your post? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 6, 2012)

But it's a wylde chamber.


----------



## benp (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL!!!

I forgot. Touche


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 7, 2012)

Not trying to be a fear monger, but I was building an AR when the last election happened and it took me forever to find an upper. I was going to build the upper but couldn't find even a stripped one anywhere. After several months I walked into a LGS and found a complete Bushmaster upper. I hope it doesn't get that way again but I told a cop buddy of mine who wants an AR that if I was him I would go ahead and be trying to get one, even if I had to put one on lay-away at Wal-Mart.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 7, 2012)

Jim Timber said:


> PSA parts came today, but I'm in the wrong county for 5 more days.
> 
> Anyone else working on guns? Not just AR's, anything.



Putting together some bits for a couple of AR based pistols.

Michigan recently dropped the OAL of a pistol to 26" because of so many guys registering carbines as handguns, and then exploiting the ridiculous regulation for concealed carry in the vehicle.

So just to rub salt in it, I gotta twist up something that fits the legal definition as a Handgun, but not a SBR, just to piss off the anti-gun nancys.
Once started I'll post some pics. 

Stay safe!
Dinegryote


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 8, 2012)

I've toyed with making my m4gery into a 6.8 or 6.5 and then cutting it's current barrel down for a pistol build, but I'm in no rush to do it.

As long as they still sell aluminum bar stock, I can always make AR's.  Buying parts is easier at the moment, which could change.


----------



## little possum (Nov 12, 2012)

Subbing. 1 PSA, and a RockRiver 20"SS bull. Nothing special. 2 Built lowers stashed 
Trying to figure out how to build a AK. Any suggestions? I got a parts kit but no receiver...


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 12, 2012)

Finally got it mocked up and checked the PSA trigger. It's a bit gritty, but I'm sure that'll clean up. So far, so good - but the scope is giving me focus issues again (can hardly make out the reticle, because it's too fine of lines).

Next step is to degrease the parts and get painting.

AK receiver's are childs play. You can make one with a pair of tin snips, a rock, and a goat - just like they do in the hills of the "~stans."


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 16, 2012)

I've got all the hardware painted in this self etching primer except the barrel and LPK (obviously not all is pictured). It's a really minty green in daylight, so that's not going to work.  The down side is this paint takes forever and a week to harden, and since my shop is only 55F that doesn't help much either. It should be ready to use by Christmas.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 12, 2012)

Still need to make the brake for it, but she's ready to shoot.


----------



## benp (Dec 12, 2012)

Very Nice!!!!!!


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 12, 2012)

little possum said:


> Subbing. 1 PSA, and a RockRiver 20"SS bull. Nothing special. 2 Built lowers stashed
> Trying to figure out how to build a AK. Any suggestions? I got a parts kit but no receiver...




Get ahold of NoDak spud. 

Blank receivers for 10 bucks. Just need drilling and pinning. From there, take an eyeball to the various videos on the web.

Establishing headspace is the most difficult aspect, but isn't really that involved.

Just remember that the things get cranked out using channel locks and vice grips on the Khyber pass, and don't let things intimidate you.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 17, 2012)

Finally got it to the range last night and am pretty pleased with how it shoots. 

10 rounds @ 25 yards (indoors)
75 grain Hornady Match
22.5 grains Varget






Surprisingly, the wolf 62gr craptastic ammo wasn't shooting too bad either. I could pull off a quarter size 3 round group, but there'd be some wide ones if I went for a long string.

The ultramax 55gr ammo worked just as well as the heavy hand loads. My m4gery wouldn't shoot those for beans and it's the same 1-8 twist in an equally heavy barrel. Go figure.

I wasn't overly thrilled with the stock PSA trigger feel, so that got polished up when I got the gun home. It might have worn in eventually, but after 180 rounds I'd had enough. 

We're going up north for Christmas. Hopefully the weather will cooperate so I can stretch its legs and see what she'll do @100 yds.


----------

